# Element-Werte werden falsch ausgelesen



## enne87 (25. Nov 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte mit DOM das Datum und die Zeit von folgender XML-Datei ausgeben:

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<gpx xmlns="http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1" xmlns:xalan="http://xml.apache.org/xalan" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" creator="MotionX Live" version="1.1">
  <trk>
    <name>Koglerau</name>
    <desc>01.10.2010  7:31 pm</desc>
    <trkseg>
      <trkpt lat="48.338900" lon="14.239740">
        <ele>594.000000</ele>
        <time>2009-04-01T17:31:51Z</time>
      </trkpt>
    </trkseg>
  </trk>
</gpx>[/XML]

Ich hätte also gerne den Wert des time-Knotens. 

Das habe ich so gemacht:


```
DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
		factory.setValidating(true);
		factory.setNamespaceAware(true);
		SchemaFactory schemaFactory = 
		SchemaFactory.newInstance("http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema");

		factory.setSchema(schemaFactory.newSchema(
		new Source[] {new StreamSource("http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1/gpx.xsd")}));

		parser.setErrorHandler(new CustomErrorHandler(System.err));

	        doc = parser.parse(new InputSource(path));
                parser = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
		NodeList coord = doc.getElementsByTagName("trkpt");

		for(int i = 0; i < coord.getLength(); i++)
		{

			setCoordinates(coord.item(i));
			System.out.println(coord.item(i).getChildNodes().item(1));
	  
		}
```

Trotzdem werden bei mir nur leere Zeilen ausgegeben (\n). 

Kann mir da bitte wer helfen, ich komm echt nicht weiter.

lg enne


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Nov 2010)

Also ein ausführbares Beispiel wäre sicherlich besser gewesen!

```
doc = parser.parse(new InputSource(path));
		NodeList nodeLst = doc.getElementsByTagName("time");
		for (int i = 0; i < nodeLst.getLength(); i++) {
			System.out.println(nodeLst.item(i).getTextContent());
		}
```

probier`s mal so


----------



## enne87 (26. Nov 2010)

Ups, sorry. Aber vielen Dank für dein Engagement, eRaaa, werd ich gleich probieren 

Schöne Grüße,

enne


----------

